# reconciliation after divorce and subsequent marriages?



## faithfullyhopeful

I would lik to know if anyone has any stories or examples of people who were divorced, married other people and still successfully reconciled with their previous spouse.


----------



## noelle

Praise Reports - Rejoice Marriage Ministries Stop Divorce Christian Bookstore Helping the Hurting Marriage
Restored Marriages - Rejoice Marriage Ministries Stop Divorce Christian Bookstore Helping the Hurting Marriage


----------



## Nsweet

Yes I found DOZENS online here and at DB where either the WS divorces for an affair or divorces from a marriage that wasn't so bad in hindsight. Most of the ones written by the WS go something like "It was the hardest thing I ever had to do and I felt happier in the beginning, but after my plans didn't work out I was still miserable. When we reconnected he/she brought back all these emotions and we took it slowly from there.". 

It can and does happen all the time. Don't let any nay sayers here or anywhere tell you to leave and never look back if you want your partner back. BUT be forewarned you have a LOT of reading and work on yourself to do before you can ever think about R. I don't know your story but I'm guessing your spouse married an AP. Please don't hesitate to share your situation.


----------



## noelle

Nsweet said:


> Yes I found DOZENS online here and at DB where either the WS divorces for an affair or divorces from a marriage that wasn't so bad in hindsight.


What is DB?


----------



## Nsweet

Divorce Busters


----------



## faithfullyhopeful

We were married for over 10 years & my spouse decided that they no longer wanted to be married because we were arguing a lot (my spouse's family encouraged the divorce and i also suspect infidelity with the person my spouse subsequently married). My spouse was remarried within 3 years to someone that was cheating on their spouse. We have been divorced 11 years and my spouse is still married to the other person. I feel guilty wanting my spouse back because it would mean the end of the other marriage but i have prayed about it and believe that God gave me this desire to begin with. I have asked God to remove this desire if it isn't his plan for me but it is still there. Please pray for a miracle for me if this is his plan and also if it is his plan for my spouse. I want my children to have their famiy back even though they are adults now. I


----------



## noelle

faithfullyhopeful I am praying in agreement with you! God heals hurting marriages and your miracle is coming SUDDENLY! (Mine too!)


----------

